# NEW INDOOR ARCHERY RANGE AND CLUB FORMING UP



## h-m (Oct 7, 2003)

Hello All,
i would like to let you all know about a new Archery Range and club we are just forming up. we are the Barnes County Wildlife Archery Club in Valley City, ND and we have a very nice, clean indoor 20 yard range set up in the down-stairs of the Valley City Auditorium at the corner of South Central Ave and 4th St S, right across from the walkbridge to the VCSU campus. We will be holding open shooting nites through Aug and into Sept so you can come and see what we have to offer. We will start membership drives in October. Anyone in the area please come check us out. We want to make this a very successful endeavor.
email me for more info if you want 
[email protected]

thanks all
micheal


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Go through the ND Bowhunters Assn. and find out who your Area Rep is and invite them out. If you're going to host any indoor or outdoor shoots, be sure to list them on the NDBA web site.
Good luck with your range and I hope to see you there soon.


----------

